# Army LTC Hires Hitman to Kill Wife, Boss?



## Marauder06 (Mar 14, 2012)

http://usnews.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2...-to-hire-hitman-to-kill-wife-superior-officer

Some highlights:




> Pierce County Prosecutor Mark Lindquist said Lt. Col. Robert E. Underwood pleaded not guilty Tuesday to three counts of felony harassment at his Superior Court arraignment in Tacoma. He is being held in the Pierce County Jail.
> 
> 
> A Pierce County Sheriff's Department spokesman said that Underwood had also made threats to blow up the state Capitol in nearby Olympia.
> ...


----------



## CDG (Mar 14, 2012)

_However, the probable cause document said, when that Underwood "was a young child he witnessed his mother kill his two siblings. She also shot the defendant multiple times and left him for dead."_

Holy shit!


----------



## Marauder06 (Mar 14, 2012)

CDG said:


> _However, the probable cause document said, when that Underwood "was a young child he witnessed his mother kill his two siblings. She also shot the defendant multiple times and left him for dead."_
> 
> Holy shit!


 
Yeah, ol' boy has some issues, for sure.


----------



## CDG (Mar 14, 2012)

Marauder06 said:


> Yeah, ol' boy has some issues, for sure.


 
With a background like that, I wonder if he had to undergo additional psych screening before being allowed to serve.


----------



## Marauder06 (Mar 14, 2012)

CDG said:


> With a background like that, I wonder if he had to undergo additional psych screening before being allowed to serve.


 
I don't even know if it would come up.  The first psych screening I remember ever doing was when I tried out for the 160th, by that point I had been in something like ten years and had even served in 5th Group previously.  So if was never in a SOF or SOF-like job, he may never have done a thorough psych screening.  Since he is an LTC I presume he had a security clearance, it might have come up then but getting shot up (even by your own mom :sick: ) isn't a disqualifier.


----------



## CDG (Mar 14, 2012)

Marauder06 said:


> I don't even know if it would come up. The first psych screening I remember ever doing was when I tried out for the 160th, by that point I had been in something like ten years and had even served in 5th Group previously. So if was never in a SOF or SOF-like job, he may never have done a thorough psych screening. Since he is an LTC I presume he had a security clearance, it might have come up then but getting shot up (even by your own mom :sick: ) isn't a disqualifier.


 
I would think an event of that magnitude would warrant a psych eval right off the bat before being allowed to serve.  Even more in depth of a screening should be expected for someone needing a security clearance, given that background event.  This is much more than getting shot.  Considering they ask about things like ever being depressed or ever having anxiety attacks on just a basic medical screening, I would think something like this would raise more questions.


----------



## AWP (Mar 14, 2012)

CDG said:


> I would think an event of that magnitude would warrant a psych eval right off the bat before being allowed to serve. Even more in depth of a screening should be expected for someone needing a security clearance, given that background event. This is much more than getting shot. Considering they ask about things like ever being depressed or ever having anxiety attacks on just a basic medical screening, I would think something like this would raise more questions.


 
Since he was a juvenille at the time he could have simply lied/ omitted it and no one would know. Maybe a TS goes into that much detail, but I doubt a Secret would dig that far into his past.


----------



## AWP (Mar 14, 2012)

How sad is it that our Army even outsources murder and contract killings? Lewis' commander must be Benny Hill: Rangers in a neighborhood shootout, robbing a bank, a few murder-death-kill episodes involving the Stryker BDE, and probably some other things I don't know about or have forgotten.


----------



## CDG (Mar 14, 2012)

Freefalling said:


> Since he was a juvenille at the time he could have simply lied/ omitted it and no one would know. Maybe a TS goes into that much detail, but I doubt a Secret would dig that far into his past.


 
Wouldn't the medical check have revealed multiple GSW scars and prompted some questions?  If he really was shot multiple times I would think it would be pretty hard to hide the physical evidence....


----------



## AWP (Mar 14, 2012)

CDG said:


> Wouldn't the medical check have revealed multiple GSW scars and prompted some questions? If he really was shot multiple times I would think it would be pretty hard to hide the physical evidence....


 It should. Maybe he didn't "omit" anything on his form or they were small scars owing to a small caliber weapon and the MEPS doc wasn't looking that hard during the exam.

He could easily put down that his mom shot him and MEPS would then ask for documentation from his primary care provider or ortho doc saying he was G2G. If he never attended any form of therapy or counseling he wouldn't have to list it. How many people enlist with psychological issues and never saw a doc for them or they did and didn't disclose them at the time of enlistment? I know folks with asthma who lied and got away with it...and some who didn't. Even if he did see a therapist and disclose it he'd provide paperwork from said therapist and then at MEPS they would ask him if he's still being treated. "No, that chapter of my life is over and I don't think about it." Done. No one would be the wiser.


----------



## Marauder06 (Mar 14, 2012)

CDG said:


> *I would think an event of that magnitude would warrant a psych eval right off the bat* before being allowed to serve. Even more in depth of a screening should be expected for someone needing a security clearance, given that background event. This is much more than getting shot. Considering they ask about things like ever being depressed or ever having anxiety attacks on just a basic medical screening, I would think something like this would raise more questions.


 
I agree with you.  I just don't think it's the case.


----------



## Chevy (Mar 19, 2012)

Freefalling said:


> How sad is it that our Army even outsources murder and contract killings? Lewis' commander must be Benny Hill: Rangers in a neighborhood shootout, robbing a bank, a few murder-death-kill episodes involving the Stryker BDE, and probably some other things I don't know about or have forgotten.


 
Very. Things are completely ut of hand!


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 19, 2012)

CDG said:


> Wouldn't the medical check have revealed multiple GSW scars and prompted some questions? If he really was shot multiple times I would think it would be pretty hard to hide the physical evidence....


No.

You assume his (accused) actions are a result of things that happened when he was young, may be completely unrelated.

I had a head trauma as a kid, they X-ray'd my head (no brain, cleared for Airborne).  I suspect he was given a standard medical exam, passed and was commissioned.
I also suspect he isn't the only child abuse victim wearing a uniform.

Small calibur wounds received as a kid would be smaller (visually) on an adult.
All he needed to say was "I was shot as a child" to meet the medical notification standard.

CDG-Did you get a psych eval coming in?


----------



## CDG (Mar 19, 2012)

SOWT said:


> No.
> 
> You assume his (accused) actions are a result of things that happened when he was young, may be completely unrelated.
> 
> ...


 
I did not. However, I was not shot multiple times by my own mother after watching her kill my siblings. His accused actions may very well be unrelated. I still think he should have had to go through a psych eval before being allowed to enlist based on what happened when he was a kid. This was not "just" head trauma, or a gun accident, or standard child-abuse. I understand that that is not how the system works. I am just saying that I think it should be.


----------



## Teufel (Mar 20, 2012)

I don't even know what to say.  Hopefully the naked picture of his daughter is something benign like the picture I have of my three year old dressing up like woody from toy story minus pants.  His bits and pieces aren't showing but it's obvious he is missing an important accessory.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 20, 2012)

"Army Strong"


----------



## RustyShackleford (Mar 20, 2012)

Chevy said:


> Very. Things are completely ut of hand!


 
Yep, especially considering the events he listed, starting with 2/75 Rangers in a neighborhood shootout happened over two decades ago. 

People tend to forget that the military is just a subsection of our society. I haven't heard anyone complain about the 10 murders in Chicago the other night or the additional 40 people who were wounded over the weekend. Where is the DoS travel advisory?  Where is the public outrage?


----------



## Marauder06 (Mar 20, 2012)

RustyShackleford said:


> Yep, especially considering the events he listed, starting with 2/75 Rangers in a neighborhood shootout happened over two decades ago.
> 
> People tend to forget that the military is just a subsection of our society. I haven't heard anyone complain about the 10 murders in Chicago the other night or the additional 40 people who were wounded over the weekend. Where is the DoS travel advisory? Where is the public outrage?


 

lol yeah, but the Ranger thing is such a great story!


----------



## RustyShackleford (Mar 20, 2012)

Hah!  I won't argue that at all!  That story is the stuff legends are made of!


----------



## Marauder06 (Mar 20, 2012)

When I first heard the story several years back, I called BS.  "Shit like that doesn't really happen," lol.


----------



## CDG (Mar 21, 2012)

Good story.  I had never heard of that before.  I thought Rangers could shoot though......


----------



## Chevy (Mar 28, 2012)

RustyShackleford said:


> Hah! I won't argue that at all! That story is the stuff legends are made of!


 

No one can. A normal guy would of left years ago, and a Ranger isn't a normal guy (speaking in terms of his career )!


----------

